# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  σύνδεση router σε router μέσο ethernet

## paulos2610

έχω internet ΟΤΕ μέσο ενός router της ZTE και θέλω να συνδέσω ενα ακόμα thomson tg585 (απο αλλη σύνδεση) με καλώδιο ethernet για να εχω wifi και σε αλλο μέρος.

γίνεται;;;  :Confused1: 

και αν ναι τη ρυθμίσεις;;;  :Confused1:

----------


## SV1JRT

Εκ πρώτης ΓΙΝΕΤΕ.
 Τώρα, τις ρυθμίσεις στα συγκεκριμένα router δεν τις γνωρίζω, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, πρέπει απλά στο δεύτερο router να ρυθμίσεις το IP / Subnet στο ίδιο range με το πρώτο router και επίσης στο δεύτερο router να δίνει DHCP στους client του από το πρώτο touter.

.

----------


## nestoras

Κλείσε τον dhcp server εντελώς από το 2ο ρούτερ και δες αν παίρνεις IP από το ασύρματο του 2ου ρούτερ. Αν το wifi είναι bridged με το lan θα πρέπει να πέρνεις IP κανονικά. Αν τυχόν δεν πέρνεις τότε θα πρέπει στη ρύθμιση του 2ου ρούτερ να επιλέξεις "DHCP relay".

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα πρέπει να βάλεις το 2ο ρούτερ στο ίδιο subnet με το πρώτο.

----------


## fotismos

καταρχήν πρέπει το δευτερο router που θα βάλεις να έχει τη δυνατότητα bridge ωστε να μην δίνει IP αυτό από μόνο του αλλά να συνεχίζει τις διευθύνεις IP από το αρχικό router. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι και τα δυο στο ίδιο subnet. Συνήθως για αυτή τη δουλειά χρησιμοποιούν router ίδιου κατασκευαστή γιατί έχουν κοινό Interface

----------


## Costis Ni

Πας στο μενού του Thomson, Setup Wizard,και διαλέγεις Bridge Mode. Μετα δίνεις ονομα στο wifi και τέλος, Αυτά.

----------


## paulos2610

> Πας στο μενού του Thomson, Setup Wizard,και διαλέγεις Bridge Mode. Μετα δίνεις ονομα στο wifi και τέλος, Αυτά.



μπραβο ρε Κωστή αλάνι ... εύκολα και ωραία μπραβο.

ευχαριστώ παίδες για την βοήθεια... 
απλά δεν ειμαι και πολύ γνώστης του θέματος.

----------


## paulos2610

Τωρα θα ήθελα να πάρω και ethernet  απο το 2ο router  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  

                          HELP!!!

----------


## .::Nikos::.

> Τωρα θα ήθελα να πάρω και ethernet  απο το 2ο router  
> 
>                           HELP!!!



Ε που ειναι το πρόβλημα; Κούμπωσε πάνω το καλώδιο και πάρε. Το δοκίμασες και αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα; 
Εγώ πάντως το tg585 το χρησιμοποιώ σαν δεύτερο χωρίς καν να επιλέξω bridge, απλά έχω κλείσει το DHCP ώστε να δίνει το πρώτο ρούτερ τις ΙΡ στις συσκευές. Από κει και πέρα το αν θα μπεις ασύρματα ή με καλώδιο δεν το αφορά...

----------


## xsterg

ο ενσυρματο ειναι το πιο ευκολο! εγω στην δουλεια που χρειαστηκαμε προσωρινα να προσθεσουμε εναν προσθετο υπολογιστη πηρα ενα παλιο ρουτερ και το χρησιμοποιησα σαν switch. ουτε με ενδιεφεραν οι ρυθμισεις ουτε τιποτα. συνδεσα ενσυρματα τους υπολογιστες και τελειωσε!!

----------


## paulos2610

> Ε που ειναι το πρόβλημα; Κούμπωσε πάνω το καλώδιο και πάρε. Το δοκίμασες και αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα; 
> Εγώ πάντως το tg585 το χρησιμοποιώ σαν δεύτερο χωρίς καν να επιλέξω bridge, απλά έχω κλείσει το DHCP ώστε να δίνει το πρώτο ρούτερ τις ΙΡ στις συσκευές. Από κει και πέρα το αν θα μπεις ασύρματα ή με καλώδιο δεν το αφορά...



το δοκίμασα γιαυτο ρωτάω φιλε νικο...

μου βλάζει το τριγωνάκι συνέχεια  :Sad:  σε 2 PC.

να κλείσω το DHCP?

----------


## RAFAHL

φιλε δοκιμασε να συνδεσεις με καλωδιο crossover τα 2 ρουτερ απο την θυρα 1 στην θυρα 1 του αλλου .... λογικα θα παίξει αυτοματα !!!!

----------


## gourtz

παιδια γινεται να βαλω δυο ρουτερ στην ιδια γραμμη τηλεφωνου? εννοω λογο οτι δεν φτναει το ασυρματο σε ολο το σπιτι να βαλω ενα ρουτερ σε μια πριζα τηλεφωνου κ να παιζει κομπλε κ το αλλο ρουτερ σε αλλη πριζα σε αλλο σημειο .... παιζει καμια ρυθμιση περιεργη? το λεω γτ εχω δοκιμασει κ μου ξεσυνδεει το αλλο .. και να μπορει να μ εξηγησησει καποιος αυτο με το bridge στο tomson 585 ?

----------


## SV1JRT

> παιδια γινεται να βαλω δυο ρουτερ στην ιδια γραμμη τηλεφωνου? εννοω λογο οτι δεν φτναει το ασυρματο σε ολο το σπιτι να βαλω ενα ρουτερ σε μια πριζα τηλεφωνου κ να παιζει κομπλε κ το αλλο ρουτερ σε αλλη πριζα σε αλλο σημειο .... παιζει καμια ρυθμιση περιεργη? το λεω γτ εχω δοκιμασει κ μου ξεσυνδεει το αλλο .. και να μπορει να μ εξηγησησει καποιος αυτο με το bridge στο tomson 585 ?




OXI.....

.

----------


## gourtz

_και μπορει να μ εξηγησησει καποιος αυτο με το bridge στο thomson 585 ?_

----------


## vasilllis

> _και μπορει να μ εξηγησησει καποιος αυτο με το bridge στο thomson 585 ?_



Αυτο πρεπει να κανεις αλλα η συνδεση θα γινει μεταξυ τους με ethernet καλωδιο

----------

